# Il vostro artista preferito



## Darren Marshall (14 Novembre 2012)

In generale qual'è il vostro artista preferito? Dovessi fare un solo nome io citerei Vincent Van Gogh, i suoi lavori lasciano sempre spazio all'immaginazione di chi li osserva.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2012)

Vado sul classico: Caravaggio, Michelangelo, Giotto, Tiziano.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Novembre 2012)

Vincent Van Gogh, nessuno come lui secondo me, era in grado di esprimere il dolore di vivere. " Campo di grano con volo di corvi ", che è tra l'altro il suo ultimo dipinto, è una sinfonia di colori che seppur semplici danno vita alla tela, rendendoci partecipi del suo profondo dolore. 

Almeno qui che posso faccio il saccente  ! E più in generale adoro la Pop Art e il Dadaismo.


----------



## Canonista (14 Novembre 2012)

Dada 

Dragan


----------



## Brain84 (15 Novembre 2012)

1. Dalì
2. Caravaggio
3. Leonardo
4. Warhol
5. Picasso


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Novembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Vincent Van Gogh, nessuno come lui secondo me, era in grado di esprimere il dolore di vivere. *" Campo di grano con volo di corvi "*, che è tra l'altro il suo ultimo dipinto, è una sinfonia di colori che seppur semplici danno vita alla tela, rendendoci partecipi del suo profondo dolore.
> 
> Almeno qui che posso faccio il saccente  ! E più in generale adoro la Pop Art e il Dadaismo.


----------



## juventino (15 Novembre 2012)

Avendo fatto 5 anni di storia dell'arte più o meno li ho visti tutti, ma in assoluto colui che mi ha colpito di più di tutti è stato Van Gogh alla èari con il Caravaggio.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Novembre 2012)

Artista in che senso? In che campo?

Visti i nomi già citati il Caravaggio era qualcosa di superiore a tutti imho.
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION], vogliamo parlare di Canaletto però?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Novembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Era uno dei punti cardine della mia tesina.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Novembre 2012)

Per quel che capisco d'arte(relativamente poco)Van Gogh è quello che mi ha colpito maggiormente.Oltre all'olandese mi piace anche Michelangelo!


----------



## Livestrong (15 Novembre 2012)

Chopin


----------



## juventino (15 Novembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Artista in che senso? In che campo?
> 
> Visti i nomi già citati il Caravaggio era qualcosa di superiore a tutti imho.
> [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION], vogliamo parlare di Canaletto però?



Un grande anche lui.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Novembre 2012)

leonardo da vinci, un genio universale. 

in campi più ristretti, cito anche io caravaggio e mozart.


----------



## francylomba (16 Novembre 2012)

Leonardo da Vinci genio 

Raffaello adoro la scuola d'atene e tutto quello che c'e nelle sue stanze ai Musei Vaticani 

non sopporto l'arte moderna , voglio vedere se qui qualcuno è fan del mitico Piero manzoni !


----------

